# Crossbreeds: Advantages, disadvantages?



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I think a huge advantage that I'm around for cross breeding is mating Reining bred QH's with Arab mares. The 1/2 Arab Asso. is becoming bigger and bigger and has a number of outstanding reiners.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I believe strongly in cross breeding, but just to better a horse. You can pretty much create your perfect horse. I have a cross and I love her. Making a new breed in itself I don't know about. Also taking it to an extreme, like some have done are an issue. Thoroughbreds have been bred down, their cannon bones are like twigs. Making it easier for them to break a bone. I am up in the air on it...


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

county said:


> I think a huge advantage that I'm around for cross breeding is mating Reining bred QH's with Arab mares. The 1/2 Arab Asso. is becoming bigger and bigger and has a number of outstanding reiners.


I imagine a reining bred QH crossed with a nice Arab mare would make a smaller, quicker footed reining horse? I've seen some video of professional reining horses, it's incredible what those horses can do. 

Countrygal892000; What kind of cross do you own? 


My rescue is 'supposedly' a Missouri Fox Trotter, but I bet he's crossed with something else, like a small draft. An advantage on that is his heavier bone structure, his general size all together. A disadvantage that I have seen is that he has a rocking walk. Though, that could just be because I'm so used to my smooth gaiteds >.<


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Both my mare and my gelding are percheron/thoroughbred crosses. They are great horses and I think a huge advantage of the cross is that you can an athletic horse that more on the heavier boned side for larger riders like myself!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The advantage is called hybred virture, that terms comes from the breeding of two different breeds creating an offspring that is better than either one of it parents.

the disadvantages come went it is done irresponsblly or by uneduated people.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

or when the breeds virtures work against one another.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> or when the breeds virtures work against one another.


True! An example could be crossing gaited with ungaited. As it _could_ result in confused, uncomfortable gaits.

I've been looking into Warlanders. I saw a video, of two colts at a trot. Oh my god talk about fluid! Poetry in motion. I'm starting to like them more than Friesians :shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've seen couple times Arab X QH, which were very cute. Arab head and tail set, and more of the qh body, but lighter build. They were on smaller side though. I also have seen draft crosses, which were just lovely (used as hunters). 

It's hard to say what is advantage and disadvantage. Personally I have nothing against -good- crosses (I'm not pretending here I know which ones are good as I didn't do my homework lol!). I think as long as you know what you are doing you can get a very decent horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

twogeldings said:


> I've been looking into Warlanders. I saw a video, of two colts at a trot. Oh my god talk about fluid! Poetry in motion. I'm starting to like them more than Friesians :shock:


Can you post a link to the video, please? I've never heard the term "War..." before.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Warlander is a cross bewteen a Andalusian and a Fresian. the Andy was orginally bred to be the prefect warhorse.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i have a tn walker-quarter horse cross.very very bumpy horse!but she looks like a mini thouruougbred.(i think i spelled that wrong!)


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Can you post a link to the video, please? I've never heard the term "War..." before.



Andalusian x Friesian





Lusitano x Friesian






The Lusitano crosses almost seem to have a more fluid trot, verses were the Andalusian crosses have a more flashy trot. I'd have to see them in real life to tell for sure though >.< Either way, both are stunning crosses.

I'm all goo-goo-ga-ga over these two stallions :shock:
Andalusian & Lusitano Stallions ◊ ready to create a dynasty of dreams to be born in your barn! Saphiro & Navaraño of Rainey Valley Farm †


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not extremely impressed with 2nd one, but 1st one is just OMG! And how they could make him so shiny too! :shock:

And thanks for posting, btw!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm not extremely impressed with 2nd one, but 1st one is just OMG! And how they could make him so shiny too! :shock:
> 
> And thanks for posting, btw!



I know! O_O My horse has NEVER been that shiny >.> 
If I ever get a really nice Friesian mare with good papers, I'd breed her to one of those stallions faster than you can say "Wait, what?"

Pretty, pretty stallions :shock:


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Even the most experienced & educated breeders can screw up a cross breed. ANY time you breed a horse, you're gambling whether it's within the breed, or out. Think of the thousands of horses bred from a world famous sire - how many of them echo Dad's skill? I've had plenty of mixed breed horses that were incredible - some of the best I've ever ridden. I've also had a few that you wonder what the heck the parents were like to end up with such a goofy baby. 
That said, I prefer straight up well bred, well HANDLED horses first & foremost. Although I do not have one (maybe one day) one of my favorite crosses is the National Show Horse - Arab & Saddlebred. Incredible movement...


----------

